# Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten



## Katteker (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

1.
Ist allein durch die Laichzeit und die "Familie" (z.B. Cypriniden) vorgegeben welche Art sich mit welcher kreuzen kann? Oder spielen da noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle? 


2.
Gibt es eine Regel, welche Fischart im Fall einer Kreuzung jeweils dominierend ist?
Beispiel: Kreuzung aus Rotfeder und Brasse. Kann man sagen die Rotfeder wird sich meist eher durchsetzen als der Brassen oder ist das Zufall?

3.
Wie häufig kommen solche Kreuzungen zwischen Fischen überhaupt vor? Die meisten hier eingestellten "angeblichen Kreuzungen" konnten ja regelmäßig als "reine" Arten bestimmt werden.



Wenn jemand einen guten Link zum Thema Kreuzungen zwischen einheimischen Fischen hat oder gar einen guten Thread hier im AB kennt würde mir dieser erstmal auch reichen. Kann auch gerne viel Text sein...#h|supergri


Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Aus aktuellem Anlass hole ich das hier nochmal hoch. Hat denn wirklich niemand Infos zu Kreuzung zwischen Fischen? Nichtmal ganz allgemeine? Ihr könnt meine einzelnen Fragen ja auch erstmal außen vor lassen.

Es muss doch eine Internetseite geben die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Google liefert mir keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse.

Oder ein gutes Buch das weiter hilft?

Leute, ich zähl auf euch!#6 Hier sind doch genug Biologen usw. angemeldet.

Ich hab meine Fragen jetzt auch mal etwas zusammengestrichen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Es gibt Kreuzungen im Salmonidenbereich gibts. Z.B die Tigerforellen.
Auch bei den Friefischen dürfte es genug Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten geben.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Es gibt Kreuzungen im Salmonidenbereich gibts. Z.B die Tigerforellen.
> Auch bei den Friefischen dürfte es genug Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten geben.
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Moin.
Das es Kreuzungen gibt ist mir bekannt. Ich meine auch keine gezielten Züchtungen sondern die zufälligen Kreuzungen die in der Natur passieren. Ich hätte halt gerne etwas mehr Infos zu dem Thema. Es interessiert mich einfach. 
Irgendwie scheint da so gut wie keiner drüber genauer Bescheid zu wissen...? Es muss doch vernünftige Infos im Netz geben.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Die Tigerforellen gibt es auch in freier Wildbahn. Ich persönlich habe schon Kreuzungen zwischen Rapfen und Döbel gesehen, ist allerdings nur eine Mutmaßung das es die beiden Arten waren. Bin mir aber fast sicher 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Die Tigerforellen gibt es auch in freier Wildbahn. Ich persönlich habe schon Kreuzungen zwischen Rapfen und Döbel gesehen, ist allerdings nur eine Mutmaßung das es die beiden Arten waren. Bin mir aber fast sicher
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Tigerforelle ist doch Kreuzung aus Bachforelle und Bachsaibling?!

Aber genauere Infos zu Kreuzungen unter Fischen allgemein hast du nicht, oder?


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Kenne mich da auch nicht mit aus, ev. könnte der Boardie Sneep da weiterhelfen.

Gab schonmal einen Thread zu diesem Thema, leider auch ohne genaue Infos: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104141


----------



## Bungo (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Tigerforelle = Salmo trutta fario x Salvelinus fontinalis

Elsässer Saibling = Salvelinus alpinus × Salvelinus fontinalis

Bei den Salmoniden sind das feste Kreuzungen.


Kreuzungen zwischen Güster, Brasse, Rotaugen, Rotfedern,.. da ist alles möglich. Keine Ahnung ob die auch alle spezielle Namen haben.


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



Bungo schrieb:


> Kreuzungen zwischen Güster, Brasse, Rotaugen, Rotfedern,.. da ist alles möglich. Keine Ahnung ob die auch alle spezielle Namen haben.



Das ist schon grob das was ich suche! Die meisten werden keine eigenen Namen haben. Mit würde erstmal schon reichen wer sich mit wem Kreuzen kann.

Mir würde sogar schon reichen wenn jemand weis, ob sich z.B. alle Cypriniden miteinander kreuzen können wenn die Laichzeit dies zulässt?


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Kenne mich da auch nicht mit aus, ev. könnte der Boardie Sneep da weiterhelfen.
> 
> Gab schonmal einen Thread zu diesem Thema, leider auch ohne genaue Infos: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104141



Schonmal danke für den Link. Wirklich Infos sind da leider nicht zu finden. Dafür viele Halbwahrheiten und Vermutungen... Aber trotzdem Danke.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Ich gehe mal davon aus das sich bei den Friedfischen alle hier bis jetzt aufgeführten theoretisch miteinander kreuzen können.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Hallo,
Die meisten (wenn nicht sogar alle ;+ ) Cyprinidenarten können sich untereinander kreuzen.
In der Natur kommt es häufiger zu Kreuzungen zwischen Plötzen,Brassen,Rotfedern
Brassen,Güster
Karpfen,Karausche
Giebel,Karausche,
Giebel,Karpfen
Künstlich ist es auch schon gelungen Karpfen mit Schleien zu kreuzen ich finde aber leider im Moment keinen Link dazu.
Interessant ist auch die sogenannte Jungfernzeugung bei den meisten Giebelpopulationen wo es nur weibliche Tiere gibt.
Die Giebel mischen sich zur Paarung einfach unter andere laichende Cyprinidenarten, die Eier werden nicht wirklich befruchtet sondern bekommen nur nen "Startschuss" zur Entwicklung die daraus entstehenden Giebel sind wieder alle weiblich.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen.
Gruß


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die meisten (wenn nicht sogar alle ;+ ) Cyprinidenarten können sich untereinander kreuzen.
> In der Natur kommt es häufiger zu Kreuzungen zwischen Plötzen,Brassen,Rotfedern
> Brassen,Güster
> ...



Nicht nur etwas. Sehr gute Antwort. Vielen Dank. Das hilft mir auf schonmal weiter. 


Gerne weitere Infos|supergri#h

Gruß


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Achja auch bei den Leuciscus-Gattungen Döbel,Aland,Hasel soll es zu Kreuzungen kommen.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Bei vielen Fragen "was für ein Fisch das ist" im Board, stellt sich heraus das es oft Hybriden sind .
Im Fliegenfischer-Magazin wurde mal über echte Lachsforellen berichtet, Kreuzung zwischen Lachs und Forelle(nicht mit den Carotinforellen im FoPu vergleichbar).


----------



## Katteker (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Moin.



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Bei vielen Fragen "was für ein Fisch das ist" im Board, stellt sich heraus das es oft Hybriden sind .



Findest du? Mir kam es bisher immer so vor das die reinen Arten deutlich überwiegen. Ist natürlich nur ne absolut subjektive Beobachtung.



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Im Fliegenfischer-Magazin wurde mal über echte Lachsforellen berichtet, Kreuzung zwischen Lachs und Forelle(nicht mit den Carotinforellen im FoPu vergleichbar).



Den Artikel gibts wahrscheinlich nicht online, oder?


----------



## Sneep (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Hallo 

zu deiner Eingangsfrage.

Voraussetzung für eine Hybridenbildung sind 2 Punkte.
1.) ein gewisser Grad an Verwandtschaft der Arten.
Sehr vereinfachend gesagt,  kann man  davon ausgehen, wenn die Arten zu gleichen Unterfamilie gehören. Das ist aber nicht immer so!
2.) Hybriden bei Cypriniden entstehen nicht absichtlich. 2 Arten laichen im selben Areal und eine Spermawolke zieht über die Gelege der anderen Art.
Das setzt zwingend voraus, dass beide Arten zeitlich wie auch räumlich die gleichen Laichgebiete bevorzugen.

Es gibt keine Bestimmungsschlüssel für Hybriden, da es kein vorhersehbares Ergebnis gibt.
Es ist auch nicht so, das eine Art immer dominiert.
Was in der Praxis auffällt,  ist die Tatsache, das ein Elternteil den Kopf prägt, das andere den Rumpf.
Wenn ich Hybriden bestimmen soll, ist die zu klärende Frage, welche Art hat einen solchen Kopf,  und zu wem passt der Rumpf.

Die einzelnen Hybriden sind schon in ihrer Häufigkeit sehr unterschiedlich. Der mit Abstand häufigste Hybride ist Brassen /Rotauge. Hier gibt es durchaus Bestände mit 3% Hybridenanteil. Die Chance auf einen Moderlieschen/Alven-mischling zu stoßen sind deutlich schlechter.
Der Anteil an Hybriden hängt stark vom Laichverhalten der Arten ab. Habe ich nur sehr wenige Laichplätze und steigt ie Temperatur im Frühjahr schlagartig an, habe ich viele Arten zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Platz.

Die Aussage, dass mehr oder weniger alle Cypriniden untereinander Mischlinge hervorbringen ist falsch. Gerade beim Karpfen, kann man noch erkennen, dass er ursprünglich in Asien beheimatet war. Er mischt sich lediglich mit Brassen und Karausche. Der variabelste ist der Brassen.
Alle  Arten versuchen Hybriden zu vermeiden, da sie in der Regel unfruchtbar sind und die Gene ihrer Eltern nicht weitergeben können.

Dass bei Bestimmungen so häufig auf einen Hybriden "getippt" wir liegt ganz einfach an der Tatsache, dass man nicht erkennen kann, ob Hasel oder Döbel und man entscheidet sich für beides.

Es gibt in der Natur eindeutig weniger Hybriden als hier im Anglerboard. :q

Dann werden oft Hybriden erkannt, die äußerst selten sind (Rapfen-Döbel) oder gar unmöglich sind.

Etwas anderes sind die Hybriden bei den Salmoniden. Tigerfisch und co. sind Kinder der Forellenzuchten. 

Sie entstehen in der Natur nur sehr selten oder nie.
Wo sollte ein Bachsaibling in der Natur auf einen Seesaibling stoßen um kleine Elsässer Saiblinge zu machen?

Zudem sind Salmoniden beim Laichen sehr aggressiv. Wenn dort in der Nähe ein paar Saiblinge beim Laichen den Kies aufschlagen, werden sie sofort von den BF angegriffen, die befürchten müssen, dass ihre gerade erst abgelegten Eier wieder aufgegraben werden. Zudem wird der Laich recht schnell mit Schotter und Kies abgedeckt.

Das alles erschwert aber eine Vermischung zweier Salmonidenarten deutlich.


SNeeP


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Da inhaltlich bereits alles Wesentlich gesagt wurde, möchte ich an dieser Stelle zur Veranschaulichung beitragen.
Bild 1 zeigt einen Rotaugen-Brassen-Hybriden (darunter echte Rotaugen),
Bild 2 den bereits angesprochenen Elsässer-Saibling (darunter ein echter Bachsaibling).

Der Elsässer-Saibling ist ein Beispiel für ein Produkt der Industrie. In einer natürlichen Umgebung würden beiden Saiblingsarten nie aufeinander treffen - Hybriden neigen jedoch dazu, sehr schnell zu wachsen, da sie i.d.R. keine Energie für die Anlage von Geschlechtsorganen verwenden müssen (ja, die meisten Hybriden sind unfruchtbar). 
Der Elsässer Saibling wird daher in der Fischzucht produziert, da man dort einen schnellwachsenden Saibling deutlich gewinnbringender Vermarkten kann.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Ich versuche das mal so zu erklären.
Die meisten Tiere vermehren sich zweigeschlechtlich.
Warum ist das so?

Beide Elterntiere bringen über die Erbanlagen eine komplette
Bauanleitung mit ein.
Beide Teile werden dann gemischt verwendet und ergeben so sehr viele Möglichkeiten zu experimentieren und sich so schneller an neue Gegebenheiten anzupassen, als es eingechlechtlich möglich wäre. 


Bei der Länge an Informationen treten aber immer wieder Fehler und Lücken auf, die dann aus der Zweiten Anlage übernommen werden können. 
(Ohne Fehler wäre eine Weiterentwicklung ja auch nicht möglich)
Das ist aber nur möglich wenn sich beide Bauanleitungen weitgehend gleichen.
Gleichen sich beide Baupläne zu sehr, durch Inzucht z.B, kann es sein das beide Elterntiere Fehler an der selben Stelle im Bauplan einbringen. 

Bei den meisen Fischen findet die Befruchtung außerhalb des Körpers, statt also in gewissen Maße zufälig.
Laichen dann 2 Arten zu gleich am selben Ort, wird ein Teil falsch befruchtet.
Bei gegensätzlichen Informationen, oder fehlenden und so nicht zu ersetzenden Stellen endet das beginnende Leben dann.
Also, wird ein Großteil erst gar nicht zum Fisch.
Diese  Überlebenen vermehren sich fast nie weiter, weil und da rate ich mal, die Erbinformationen dann voller Fehler sind.
Je weiter zwei Arten sich unterscheiden, je höher sind auch die Verluste bei falscher Befruchtung, bis dann 100% erreicht sind.
Darum sehen viele die Artgrenze auch dort, wo sich die Nachkommen (F1)nicht mehr vermehren können. 
Also auch kein Vermischen an Informationen mehr möglich ist.

Mal am Rande, die Masse an Informationen ist bei Wirbeltieren gleich.(weit über 90%)
Nur sehr wenige Informationen, unterscheiden die Arten, oft weniger als innerhalb der Art selbst bestehen können.

Eingeschlechtliche Vermehrung bringt Vorteile, weniger Stress bei der Partnerwahl z.B, aber bringt so auch viele Nachteile.

So, ich hoffe das mal halbwegs richtig verstanden zu haben!
Das ist zwar sehr spannend, aber als Arbeiter brauch ich das so nicht.


----------



## Katteker (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Leute, ihr seit spitze!#r

Alle Fragen sind geklärt. Vielen Dank an alle und ganz besonders an die letzten 3 Poster!


----------



## feko (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

In einem Gewässer bei uns schwimmen auch viele Hybriden rum.
Letztens hab ich einen gefangen,ich konnte es kaum glauben,
war ein Döbel/rotauge oder s ä am Haken.
Wäre ja mal Intressant alle Hybriden in einem Fotothread festzuhalten.
Nochmal zur Tigerforelle,obwohl sie schnellwüchsig sind.und wunderschön,habe ich den Eindruck das sie nicht gezielt gezogen werden.Oder wißt ihr wo man sie kaufen kann?
Selbst im Netz gibt es kaum Fotos.
Also doch ne Rarität.Wieso ist das so?
sind die Ausfallraten höher das es sich nicht lohnt?
Könnte man also einfach Bafos und Bachsaublinge zusammen aufziehen,zur Laichzeit rausfangen,abstreifen ,die Brut aufziehen und hat tausende Tiger?
Als Jungangler ´fischte ich mal an nem Teich da gabs Regenbogner die wie ich meinte auch hybrisiert waren,wie is das möglich?
vg


----------



## Jens84 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



feko schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Tigerforelle,obwohl sie schnellwüchsig sind.und wunderschön,habe ich den Eindruck das sie nicht gezielt gezogen werden.Oder wißt ihr wo man sie kaufen kann?



Ich hatte mich auch mal nach Tigerforellen als Besatzfisch umgesehen.

Hier ist eine Fischzucht die welche führen: http://www.forellenzucht-lohmuehle.de/besatzforellen.html

Zur Kreuzung von Saiblingen u.a. auch Tigerforelle steht hier noch was:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/forellenteichwirtschaft/12638/linkurl_0_3.pdf

Hoffe das hilft euch weiter.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



feko schrieb:


> In einem Gewässer bei uns schwimmen auch viele Hybriden rum.
> Letztens hab ich einen gefangen,ich konnte es kaum glauben,
> war ein Döbel/rotauge oder s ä am Haken.
> Wäre ja mal Intressant alle Hybriden in einem Fotothread festzuhalten.
> ...



Hallo,
Ich hab mal eben nachgegoogelt es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein das die Nachkommen von Bachforelle/Bachsaibling nur selten überlebensfähig sind und deshalb so selten.
In der künstlichen Zucht werden die befruchteten Eier einem Hitzeschock ausgesetzt um die Überlebensquote zu steigern.
Deine Idee mit dem Hybriden Fotothread finde ich gut, aber ich glaube das nicht viele Fotos von echten Hybriden zusammenkommen, da echte Hybriden (wie von Sneep schon richtig geschrieben) in der Natur gar nicht so häufig vorkommen wie viele von uns vermuten.
Das Problem ist das viele Cyprinidenarten eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit haben und es oft zu verwechslungen zwischen Aland/Döbel,Rotauge/Rotfeder und Brassen/Güster kommt und diese Fische dann auch oft für Hybriden gehalten werden wenn sie nicht ganz ins Bestimmungsschema passen!
Gruß


----------



## Bungo (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab mal eben nachgegoogelt es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein das die Nachkommen von Bachforelle/Bachsaibling nur selten überlebensfähig sind und deshalb so selten.


Das stimmt, die Überlebensarte ist gering.
Dazu kommt, dass die unterschiedliche Ansprüche haben.
Mir ist es aus dem Hochgebirge bekannt, dass es Bereiche gibt wo die Bachforellen deutlich dominieren. Dann gibt es einen sehr kleinen Überschneidungsbereich mit beiden Arten, ab einer gewissen Höhe dominieren die Bachsaiblinge enorm.
Dennoch kenne ich Gewässer wo EINZELFISCHE bei der Naturverleichung entstanden sein müssen und gefangen wurden. 
Dass es aber extremst selten ist kann ich nur bestätigen.




Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Deine Idee mit dem Hybriden Fotothread finde ich gut, aber ich glaube das nicht viele Fotos von echten Hybriden zusammenkommen, da echte Hybriden (wie von Sneep schon richtig geschrieben) in der Natur gar nicht so häufig vorkommen wie viele von uns vermuten.


Auch hier stimmte ich voll und ganz zu.
Ich kenne auch nur eine wilde Kreuzung die ich aber selbst schon gefangen habe. Dabei handelte es sich um Kreuzungen zwischen Brassen und Rotaugen.
Auf ca 600-700 Rotaugen kamen ca 15 Brassen und 2 Hybriden.
Eventuell kann ich sogar ein Foto davon auftreiben oder irgendwann mal versuchen eins zu machen.




Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das viele Cyprinidenarten eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit haben und es oft zu verwechslungen zwischen Aland/Döbel,Rotauge/Rotfeder und Brassen/Güster kommt und diese Fische dann auch oft für Hybriden gehalten werden wenn sie nicht ganz ins Bestimmungsschema passen!
> Gruß


Das Problem ist, das sehr viele Leute die sich Angler nennen nichtmal in der Lage sind die einfachsten Arten zu unterscheiden.
Ich kenne das Problem von der Auswertung unserer Vereinsgewässer.
Da fangen dann Leute mehrere Bachforellen in Teichen wo beim ablassen keine einzige nachgewiesen wird.
Saiblinge am laufenden Band wo ich von einem entkommenen Elsässer weiß den ich zufällig selbst gefangen habe, und so viele Regenbogenforellen in einem Bach, wie der restliche Verein in mehreren Jahren zusammen nicht.

Wie sollen dann bitte Hybriden erkannt und unterschieden werden?

Gruß

PS, sehr gutes Posting Sneep, wie immer halt


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



Bungo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das sehr viele Leute die sich Angler nennen nichtmal in der Lage sind die einfachsten Arten zu unterscheiden.
> Ich kenne das Problem von der Auswertung unserer Vereinsgewässer.
> Da fangen dann Leute mehrere Bachforellen in Teichen wo beim ablassen keine einzige nachgewiesen wird.
> Saiblinge am laufenden Band wo ich von einem entkommenen Elsässer weiß den ich zufällig selbst gefangen habe, und so viele Regenbogenforellen in einem Bach, wie der restliche Verein in mehreren Jahren zusammen nicht.
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, da werden Bachforellen mit Regenbogenforellen verwechselt,Brassen für Schuppenkarpfen gehalten und ein Kaulbarsch als junger Zander identifiziert.
Das beste was ich erlebt habe war das jemand eine Schleie für ne Regenbogenforelle gehalten hat.
Komplizierter wirds bei Arten wie Giebel und Karausche wo es heute scheinbar wirklich sehr viele Mischformen gibt, die Merkmale beider Arten haben, ob da das schwarze Bauchfell noch ein sicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal des Giebels ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Gruß


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Komplizierter wirds bei Arten wie Giebel und Karausche wo es heute scheinbar wirklich sehr viele Mischformen gibt, die Merkmale beider Arten haben, ob da das schwarze Bauchfell noch ein sicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal des Giebels ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Gruß


Interessant. Mir ist in den vergangenen Jahren nicht ein einziger Hybrid dieser Arten untergekommen - auch habe ich von keinem gehört (außer in div. Diskussion seitens der vorgenannten Anglerschaft). Hast Du da verlässliche Quellen oder gar Bilder zu?
Ich finde irgendwie immer nur ungefärbte Goldfische oder gar mal echte Giebel, Karauschen meist ohnehin nicht mehr und bastarde wie erwähnt noch gar nicht...


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Bilder habe ich leider keine, ich habe aber desöfteren schon Fische gefangen die äusserlich eindeutig als Giebel zu identifiezieren waren(Schuppen-und Flossenformel passten) aber das schwarze Bauchfell fehlte.
Oder handelt es sich hierbei um ungefärbte Goldfische??
Ungefärbte Goldfische müssten doch auch schwarzes Bauchfell haben,
Der Goldfisch ist doch nur ne Farbvariante vom Giebel, sowie Aland/Goldorfe oder liege ich jetzt falsch?


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Bilder habe ich leider keine, ich habe aber desöfteren schon Fische gefangen die äusserlich eindeutig als Giebel zu identifiezieren waren(Schuppen-und Flossenformel passten) aber das schwarze Bauchfell fehlte.
> Oder handelt es sich hierbei um ungefärbte Goldfische??
> Ungefärbte Goldfische müssten doch auch schwarzes Bauchfell haben,
> Der Goldfisch ist doch nur ne Farbvariante vom Giebel, sowie Aland/Goldorfe oder liege ich jetzt falsch?


 
Ja, tust Du!
Aber, so sehr auch wieder nicht.
Beide sollen von der gleichen Art abstammen.
Könntest das Thema aber auch unter: Was ist mit den Karauschen los, weiter führen.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

@ BERND2000
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199490&highlight=Karauschen+los
Wirklich sehr interessantes Thema was Du da erstellt hast.
Scheint wirklich noch komplizierter zu sein als ich angenommen habe.
Ich werde versuchen nochmal solche Fische zu fangen und Bilder einstellen.
Nochmal danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Sneep (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Hallo,

ich habe noch keinen Giebel ohne schwarzes Bauchfell gesehen. Giebel sind durchaus bestimmbar.

Geflecktes Bauchfell ähnlich der  Musterung eines Wachteleis deutet auf (wilden) Goldfisch. Die Karausche hat immer ein helles Bauchfell.

Der Goldfisch ist nicht wie früher angenommen eine Farbvariante des Giebels, obwohl er die äußeren Merkmale aufweist.
Durch genetische Vergleiche ist wohl belegt, dass Goldfische vermutlich von einer anderen Art abstammen, die früher fälschlich als  Giebel angesprochen wurde und heute bei uns erloschen ist.
Quelle : Kottelat/Freyhof "European Freshwater Fishes"

SneeP


----------



## feko (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

morgen
Also können tatsächlich Weißfisharten aussterben?
hätte ich nie gedacht,dachte ihr Trick der Arterhaltung wäre die extreme Reproduktion.
Wieso sollte eine Art aussterben,und dann als Farbform weiterexistieren,bzw sind dann die wildfarbenen Goldfische dann die erloschene Art?
Zumindist wieder eine zurückentwickelte Art.
Ist zb bei Guppys möglich,zuchtformen ausgewildert nähern sich nach einigen Generationen wieder dem Wldtyp an
vg


----------



## Nobbi 78 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch keinen Giebel ohne schwarzes Bauchfell gesehen. Giebel sind durchaus bestimmbar.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Ich bin mir mittlerweile nicht mehr so sicher das Giebel zwangsläufig ein schwarzes Bauchfell haben muss
siehe hier unter Merkmale http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giebel_(Fisch)
Da steht was das Giebel auch in seltenen Fällen ein silbriges Bauchfell haben können, was genau zu den von mir gefangenen Fischen passen würde.
Ich habe mich jetzt auch informiert das der Goldfisch von einer anderen Carrassiusform als der Giebel (Carrassius gibelio) abstammt. Ich habe sonst auch immer fälschlich den Giebel für die Stammform gehalten.Kannst du mir sagen ob alle Goldfische dieses von dir beschriebene gefleckte Bauchfell haben oder gibt es auch Ausnahmen?
Dann wäre es ja wirklich fast unmöglich einen Giebel von einem verwilderten Goldfisch zu unterscheiden!|kopfkrat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kreuzungsmöglichkeiten zwischen Arten*

Achja, Goldfische können sich mit Rotferden und Karauschen kreuzen. Muss mal schaun vielleicht hab ich die Bilder noch hier.

Gruß Fabi


----------

